# Terminator Salvation



## Reformingstudent (May 26, 2008)

Christian Bale (The Dark Knight) will play the adult John Conner in the upcoming Terminator movie due out next year.

[URL="http://tinyurl.com/5q2cbx"]http://tinyurl.com/5q2cbx[/URL]


BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Bale 'to make three Terminators'


----------



## Grymir (May 27, 2008)

Great!! But no Arnold? How can we terminate the terminator. Answer - He became a weakling battleing politics in California. But I will await for the movie. Because, well, I'll Be Back!!!


----------



## Zenas (May 27, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 27, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Great!! But no Arnold? How can we terminate the terminator. Answer - He became a weakling battleing politics in California. But I will await for the movie. Because, well, I'll Be Back!!!





I like the idea of Christian Bale playing the adult John Conner. Think he is great in the Batman series and also in the The Prestige.


----------

